

Startup Matchmaking - tmetzner
http://differential.io/blog/announcing-differential-connect

======
nathancahill
Startup Matchmaking is a cutesy title for a recruiting ad. Call it what it is,
add Cincinnati to the title, then post it in the monthly Who's Hiring

